# What Does It Mean To Be A Wyndham Plus Partner participant?



## STEVIE (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, can anyone explain what it means to become plus partner for $2,495.00? Thanks, Sue


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jan 23, 2011)

susgar,

I am not a participant in Wyndham Plus Partners because I purchased re-sale and personally I do not see the value given the upfront cost and the limited benefits given the cost for those benefits.

As you may be aware you can call a Wyndham Sales person who works in what Wyndham calls their Corporate Direct Deparment to get details and purchase Wyndham Plus Partners direct from Wyndham without going to a sales presentation at one of the Wyndham resorts.

If you want to contact them by phone the number is 800-786-6764.

The Plus Partners Travel Program is explained in the 2009-2010 Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory beginning at page 309.

A link to that directory is provided here:

Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory 2009 - 2010 

You should be able to get access to that older directory even if you do not currently own Wyndham Points.

On page 313 of that directory beginning at page 313 you will find a description of what Wyndham describes as Plus Partners - RCI Nightly Stays.

Those who have chosen to purchase the Plus Partners Program directly from Wyndham usually have done so to get access to the RCI Nightly Stays.

The list of participating RCI Nightly Stay Resorts is limted to a sub-set of all RCI resorts. You can see the list beginning at page 313 in the Wyndham Directory mentioned above.


----------



## ausman (Jan 23, 2011)

A feature if you had was worthwhile on ocassion. If did not have was not worth paying for, would be the majority opinion.

With the new changes will have to be reassessed, probably remains the same.

For the current Members Directory try this

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/1/OnePage

Full Link "http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/1/OnePage"


----------

